# Kyu rank promotions



## Bill Mattocks (Mar 2, 2020)

One of our students mothers took this video of me promoting one of our young students tonight.





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10215739151656511
			




Hopefully it will show up in the link above.

Edit: I guess not. My apologies. I can't delete this or I would.


----------



## dvcochran (Mar 3, 2020)

The video will not play Bill.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Mar 3, 2020)

Try hosting it on YouTube and then linking to it.


----------

